

Why should AngularJS have all the fun? - berzniz
http://berzniz.com/post/93498862096/why-should-angularjs-have

======
Smudge
> The DOM was filled with things like “ng-click” which reminded me of the
> spaghetti age of HTML and Javascript.

This was actually my biggest complaint, and still is even after learning to
use Angular and Backbone. It always feels like I'm conflating view rendering
with data binding, when in my mind those are two separate concerns. Lately
I've been playing around with Facebook's React, which feels a lot more like
traditional view rendering (but in a refreshing way).

~~~
berzniz
Reactjs is very interesting as well. The thing that looks weird there is the
HTML inside the JavaScript code.

~~~
thoughtpalette
Handlebars does the same thing with it's "templates". A little irritating when
I don't get HTML syntax highlighting since it's in the script tag. I'm sure
there's a sublime plugin out there somewhere to fix that.

